# my beautiful chloe and tilly rip 3 years and still so sadly missed



## lovewhitegermanshepherds (Jan 25, 2011)

i wanted to post this in memory of my two beautiful dogs chloe and tilly we had to have chloe the black german shepherd put to sleep due to cancer our little jack russell tilly pined so much that we had to have her put to sleep two weeks later rip my luvvies i hope that you are happy together it doesnt get any easier love mum and dad xxxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I really feel for you-losing 1 dog is so heartbreaking ,to lose 2 dogs within such a short space of time must have been so traumatic.Even after 3 yrs the pain and loss is still there and can be still as strong-it can be triggered by something out of the blue which reminds you about something your dog did or enjoyed,a place ,a smell or a sound Only animal lovers can understand this

I joined this Forum just after 1 of our dogs,Lulu ,died suddenly ,3 weeks ago last Friday.The last 3 weeks have been so awful 
We had had her since she was 3 mths old I worked for an animal rescue and brought her home with another puppy,Buster ,they were both abt 3 mths old

Buster has dementia now and doesnt even know Lulu isnt here-He doted on her and would cry and howl if she had gone out without him.
Buster is on Activait for his dementia-only been on it for about 10 days,but I worry about him.His condition means he is restless and confused,pacing and looking lost. .He also has 1 of us up any time-as early as 4 am .He still wags his tail when he sees us,LOVES his food and his walks and isnt incontinent.
I worry so much because I dont want him to suffer - and its hard to judge when its mental not physical suffering -.
Again I feel for you in your loss,its something that some people cant understand and will say" Its only a dog"
(We have 3 cats as well,2 aged 14 who grew up with the dogs and 1 aged 6.,all from the rescue I worked for,I know that we may lose the 2 older ones soon and it something I dread.
Love and big hugs to you,from MAUREEN(Buster and Rigsby,Dougal and little Ollie-our cats)
P.S. The photos you posted were lovely-what gorgeous dogs
Hope they are at Rainbow bridge with my Lulu,happy and free from pain


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses.
To loose one is bad enough but to loose them both is heart breaking for you.
I notice another little Dog on your Thread. Is he/she yours?

Sometimes having more little paws running about the place helps you. It keeps you busy and healthy.
Also some thing to love and care for.
We can never replace our lost ones but their memories are always with us.

Hope Chloe and Tilly are having a lot of fun at the Bridge xx


----------



## lovewhitegermanshepherds (Jan 25, 2011)

Lulus mum said:


> I really feel for you-losing 1 dog is so heartbreaking ,to lose 2 dogs within such a short space of time must have been so traumatic.Even after 3 yrs the pain and loss is still there and can be still as strong-it can be triggered by something out of the blue which reminds you about something your dog did or enjoyed,a place ,a smell or a sound Only animal lovers can understand this
> 
> I joined this Forum just after 1 of our dogs,Lulu ,died suddenly ,3 weeks ago last Friday.The last 3 weeks have been so awful
> We had had her since she was 3 mths old I worked for an animal rescue and brought her home with another puppy,Buster ,they were both abt 3 mths old
> ...


thankyou for your kind words chloe was my shadow followed me everywhere with tilly in toe it was so hard watching tilly wait at the gate for her friend to come home not eating not drinking and having her put to sleep was just horrible people do say its only a dog but to me they are family members the vet suggested getting a friend for tilly which we did but she had lost all heart the emptyness you feel is unreal and i totally understand how you feel i never realised that a dog could just give up and die of a broken heart three years on and still have not got over it we now have two beautiful white german shepherds alfie who is 3 and kia who is 12 weeks i am so glad the vet suggested getting another dog because i really think that if i hadnt i would be dogless to this day some people said it was too soon but hey what do they no chloe was my soul mate i hope that your heart heals and i am so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## lovewhitegermanshepherds (Jan 25, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I am so sorry for your losses.
> To loose one is bad enough but to loose them both is heart breaking for you.
> I notice another little Dog on your Thread. Is he/she yours?
> 
> ...


thankyou i am sure chloe and tilly are together yes the little dog is my puppy kia who is 12 weeks old and i have alfie who is 3 both white german shepherds they keep me on my toes i suffered terrible depression with having them both put to sleep chloe was a must as couldnt let her suffer but tilly was just awful to watch a happy go lucky dog go downhill so so fast thankyou for your kind words amanda x


----------

